# wpa_supplicant and dhclient (8.1RC2)



## martinrame (Jul 12, 2010)

Hi, I just upgraded from 7.2 to 8.1RC2 and found that wpa_supplicant is no longer connecting my laptop to my home wireless router at startup, instead of the older behavior, I have to manually run "dhclient wlan0".

My laptop has an internal BCM4312 card, and I'm using the ndis driver (as I did on 7.2 on the same machine with success). I don't know if there's a native driver already working.

If I just boot the machine, wpa_supplicant connects to the router, but It doesn't asks for an IP to the DHCP server.

This is my config:

*uname -a:*

```
FreeBSD inspiron-1521 8.1-RC2 FreeBSD 8.1-RC2 #0: Tue Jun 29 20:42:40 UTC 2010     root@almeida.cse.buffalo.edu:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  i386
```

*/etc/rc.conf*

```
# -- sysinstall generated deltas -- # Fri Jul  9 16:42:53 2010
# Created: Fri Jul  9 16:42:53 2010
# Enable network daemons for user convenience.
# Please make all changes to this file, not to /etc/defaults/rc.conf.
# This file now contains just the overrides from /etc/defaults/rc.conf.
scrnmap="NO"
sshd_enable="YES"
wlans_ndis0="wlan0"
ifconfig_wlan0="WPA DHCP"
wpa_supplicant_enable="YES"
hald_enable="YES"
dbus_enable="YES"
moused_type="NO"
moused_enable="NO"
linux_enable="YES"
abi_enable="YES"
sysctl_enable="YES"
hostname="inspiron-1521"
```

*/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf*

```
ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant
ctrl_interface_group=wheel
ap_scan=1
network={
	ssid="my_home_ssid"
	key_mgmt=WPA-PSK
	psk="my_key"
}
```

*/boot/loader.conf*

```
BCMWL5_SYS_load="YES"
ndis0_load="YES"
if_ndis0="YES"
wlan_wep_load="YES"
wlan_ccmp_load="YES"
wlan_tkip_load="YES"
```

*/var/log/messages (wpa_supplicant related messages):*

```
Jul 11 23:20:16 inspiron-1521 wpa_supplicant[412]: CTRL-EVENT-SCAN-RESULTS 
Jul 11 23:20:16 inspiron-1521 wpa_supplicant[412]: Trying to associate with 00:21:91:2d:0e:cd (SSID='strada' freq=2437 MHz)
Jul 11 23:20:16 inspiron-1521 wpa_supplicant[412]: Associated with 00:21:91:2d:0e:cd
Jul 11 23:20:16 inspiron-1521 kernel: ndis0: link state changed to UP
Jul 11 23:20:16 inspiron-1521 wpa_supplicant[412]: WPA: Key negotiation completed with 00:21:91:2d:0e:cd [PTK=CCMP GTK=CCMP]
Jul 11 23:20:16 inspiron-1521 wpa_supplicant[412]: CTRL-EVENT-CONNECTED - Connection to 00:21:91:2d:0e:cd completed (auth) [id=0 id_str=]
```

Any hint?


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 12, 2010)

martinrame said:
			
		

> Hi, I just upgraded from 7.2 to 8.1RC2 and found that wpa_supplicant is no longer connecting my laptop to my home wireless router at startup, instead of the older behavior, I have to manually run "dhclient wlan0".
> 
> My laptop has an internal BCM4312 card, and I'm using the ndis driver (as I did on 7.2 on the same machine with success). I don't know if there's a native driver already working



I have a BCM4312 which wouldn't associate, but Weongyo Jeong nicely worked on it a couple of days ago and it looks promising.  Don't know about how long it will take it to get into 8-stable; you may want to check directly (see the man page for contact info).

In the meantime...

Some of these cards take a long time to associate, so try SYNCDHCP:

```
ifconfig_wlan0="WPA SYNCDHCP"
```

It may take longer to start up because it waits for a DHCP response.


----------



## martinrame (Jul 12, 2010)

Thanks wblock, I'll try this today.


----------



## martinrame (Jul 12, 2010)

*[Solved] wpa_supplicant and dhclient (8.1RC2)*

Confirmed it works!


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Jul 12, 2010)

Good to know.  I never got it working, 
on a similar dell, and went with an edimax usb
with antenna.  
(During ndisgen I was very confused with which
files to include in the process. )  Just as an
aside, not important to the thread.   But
unless it exists already, someone may put a guide
up somewhere with the exact files to include in
the ndisgen...


----------

